# Anyone got any results from GT Battle??



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

as per title


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Andy Barnes was second in the Time Attack Track thing (if I remember correctly!)

Traffic Light Grand Prix was not run.

And it was bloody cold and windy!


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Gareth Lloyd in his race prepped Escort Cosworth won it with Andy second.
BTW, am I the only one who thought the drifting went on far too long at the expense of everything else? The 0-60 sprint was cancelled and the track attack was rushed at the end.
IMHO drifting is way up there with syncronised swimming for spectator involvement.  
1st pass ..... that's clever.
2nd pass..... he's done it again.
3rd pass..... I wonder if he'll do it a fourth time?  

Flame suit zipped up and ready  

Vincenzo


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

skyline501 said:


> Gareth Lloyd in his race prepped Escort Cosworth won it with Andy second.
> BTW, am I the only one who thought the drifting went on far too long at the expense of everything else? The 0-60 sprint was cancelled and the track attack was rushed at the end.
> IMHO drifting is way up there with syncronised swimming for spectator involvement.
> 1st pass ..... that's clever.
> ...


To be honest I'd agree with most of what you have just said.


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm sold glad we had 2 Ford Cossies in the top 5 against all these super bling techno jap cars ...big well done to the fords boys 

OLD FORDS NEVER DIE THEY JUST GET BETTER .....................lol........and be for your say garth lloyds escort is all singing and dancing rally car "it is not" 

sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite ..............psml....


Glen thanks for a good day out 

Marco


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

The D1 boys from Japan were worth watching though, everytime I thought they were going into the wall, but it was just another day at the office for them, very cool.

The next one should be even better, I'm looking forward to it.

Paul


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I think it's cool that Rocket Ron drove to the event, had ALL the standard R33 interior, etc still in the car and was still very competitive.

My understanding (although I wait to be corrected) is that Ron was running on a lesser boost setting and WITHOUT the Nitrous during the qualifying rounds whilst he was getting used to everything and was then going to use a bit more boost and Nitrous for the finals.

Lots of very quick cars out there. My only disappointment with the winning Cossie is that it arrived on a trailer (although, it's a great example and goes like stink !). I like to see cars driven to an event, compete and then drive home ... that to me is what a quick road car is all about. I appreciate that people live miles away from the track (I had a 160+ mile journey there today) and it probably guzzles too much fuel to drive the car there and back, but it's just that bit more special to me if a car is driven there, competes - and is VERY competitive, and then drives home. As was the case with Peter, Harry, Rocket Ronnie, etc.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz

Well i have just done 130 miles today running in my engine again
i still have another 500 to do in my road (drag) car 
I can see me driving the 340 miles to TOTB just to get the miles on it.
the worse thing is it only has a 20L fuel tank  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Spoke with one of the organisors with regards to 0 - 60 as my mate was competing in his Evo 6 RS Sprint, was told it was too wet early on and then when it dried out they realised that they hadnt prepared a long enough braking distance!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

keith said:


> Daz
> 
> Well i have just done 130 miles today running in my engine again
> i still have another 500 to do in my road (drag) car
> ...


Keith, the distances you have to drive to events and the amount of fuel you'd probably go through would be enough to make me trailor the car to most events as well if I owned it !! I expect the noise would get somewhat tiresome after a while. I don't envy you if you have to do the 340 miles to TOTB ! 

Driving a competing car to an event just gives it an extra appeal to me ... turning up, winning an event (or being very competitive) and then getting the family in the car and driving home .. with the aircon running, sitting comfortably in the seats, etc ... I think it's great. Maybe not practicle in a lot of cases, but there's just something about it.

I hope people don't take it in the wrong way, I FULLY understand why people don't drive their competing cars to an event ... and top marks to Gareth Lloyd for winning today. He still has to do a great job driving the car on the day - and that he did. He did look extremely quick and his car does look very well set-up for that kind of event.


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Daz said:


> I think it's cool that Rocket Ron drove to the event, had ALL the standard R33 interior, etc still in the car and was still very competitive.


Yes he was looking very good, I think he mave have managed 2nd place, had he not broken down / not competed *, but that Escort was something else. Beat Andy by 5 seconds over a 90 second lap  

*what happened BTW? anybody know. Watching him in the 20 mins practise his front brake discs were glowing under breaking like an f1 car, did they fail?


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Daz said:


> Driving a competing car to an event just gives it an extra appeal to me ... turning up, winning an event (or being very competitive) and then getting the family in the car and driving home .. with the aircon running, sitting comfortably in the seats, etc ... I think it's great. Maybe not practicle in a lot of cases, but there's just something about it.


Gotta admire the guy in the beat up old sierra pickup truck. Uses it for work all week, drove it from Ireland last night and is racing it back in Ireland tomorrow. Oh and he manged a place in the top 4 drifters.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I qualified 15th in time attack and came 8th in final, better than I had hoped for, Darren Bly came 4th or 5th I think. Great day out, super organisation (well done Glen and James), queues were quite lengthy at times for qualifying, Rockingham is a superb place, the track was slippery as hell for most of the day but dried for the final, well done to Andy, bad luck to Harry and Ron... 

Best bit for me was when I was queueing for the track, 10 gorgeous girls were filmed exiting a stretch limo right in front of my car, sigh....


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

fantastic display by Ronnie. We were loving it form the time he hit the track. Was amazed to see his front discs glowing orange. What a truly awesome sounding car as usual. It was also really good to see some top runners putting there cars round the track.
Great stuff.

With you all the way on the trailer queen act.


----------



## g11ary (Aug 14, 2004)

I was on a trade stand so did not see one bit of track action :-(
But some one told me Ronnie had his GT3 there?


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice to finally meet you gary. Not sure about the GT3 but his skyline sounded like a dream. 

Scott


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

skyline501 said:


> Gareth Lloyd in his race prepped Escort Cosworth won it with Andy second.
> BTW, am I the only one who thought the drifting went on far too long at the expense of everything else? The 0-60 sprint was cancelled and the track attack was rushed at the end.
> IMHO drifting is way up there with syncronised swimming for spectator involvement.
> 1st pass ..... that's clever.
> ...


You have to be Joking mate! IMHO Drifting is BY FAR the best motorsport to watch, and personally I think the best fun to do as well. 

By all accounts the D1 guys were awesome as ever, Done right drifting is the most brown trouser inducing thing to do in a car!

It can be a little tiresome if you see a lot of Spins, but 2 pros going at it full tilt - Unbeatable!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i was there, sat in the top level grandstand, freezing my nuts off just to get a view of everything at once(was a good view, but fcuk me it was cold up there).

the D1 guys were simply awesome, i dont know if it was being up that high, but they sounded so loud. some of the uk/irish guys were good too. but it showed the difference between the top and the lower levels.

the sprint look good also. i heard that it was very little grip, but the cars still went well. few spins(rocket twice in the day on the infield hairpin i believe). anyone know why rocket didnt run in the finals?

thought there might be more trade stands also...guess they were put off by the weather, like alot of people.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Anyone got any Vids of the action?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

none worth seeing. poor quality and only last a few seconds.

anyone know what happened to this?









sorry if this pic should'nt be posted.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

That is harrys car. Armco and skyline don't mix. Harry is ok about it, The car looks better than I expected which is good news. 
Ronnie suffered engine problems and could not take part in the final which is a real shame. His car was awesome. Congratulations to uncle Peter.
Has anyone got the official results?

1 : Gareth Lloyd - Escort Cosworth
2 : Andy Barnes - R34 GTR
3 : Darren Bly - R32 GTR
???


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

davewilkins said:


> That is harrys car. Armco and skyline don't mix. Harry is ok about it, The car looks better than I expected which is good news.
> Ronnie suffered engine problems and could not take part in the final which is a real shame. His car was awesome.


ahhh, glad hes ok. hope the car doesn't cost too much to get fixed. did look a bit...dented though.
i saw ronnie go into the pit area, guessed it may be some technical problem. the sound his car made was AWESOME.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> That is harrys car. Armco and skyline don't mix. Harry is ok about it, The car looks better than I expected which is good news.
> Ronnie suffered engine problems and could not take part in the final which is a real shame. His car was awesome. Congratulations to uncle Peter.
> Has anyone got the official results?
> 
> ...


Steve Rance came third in his GT3RS


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

Ronnie had both cars there, shame about his GTR as I think he would have been top 3.
Well done to all the time attack guys.
Alex


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

the pictures i took are now online:

http://www.personal.leeds.ac.uk/~lec3pph/gt_battle_2005.htm


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

My new desktop wallpaper 

http://www.personal.leeds.ac.uk/~lec3pph/RIMG0037.JPG


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cossies came 1st and 4th in time Attack   (Mike Rainbirds was not far behind too IIRC and he had the 2nd least powerful car in the finals!)

Regarding the winning cossie. It came on a trailer, and? Almost all the top cars did 
What cracked me up was its a proper crappy old 80s stylee RS500 setup, 540bhp at most and laggy as ****, and still won! 

A Sierra pickup truck driven by a 17y/o! (Cossie powered again, but 2.9 24V n/a Granada Cossie engine) WON driftng too


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Cossies came 1st and 4th in time Attack   (Mike Rainbirds was not far behind too IIRC and he had the 2nd least powerful car in the finals!)
> 
> Regarding the winning cossie. It came on a trailer, and? Almost all the top cars did
> What cracked me up was its a proper crappy old 80s stylee RS500 setup, 540bhp at most and laggy as ****, and still won!
> ...



I did notice that the Escort Cossie was a massive 5 or 6 seconds in front of everything else!! I sat at the top of the grandstand to watch the final, and that Escort went throught the first chicane after the start finish, noticeably faster than anything else. It looked pretty sorted in the handling department!!

IMHO the "ameteur" drifting went on far too long. I also felt it was done in a poor location. At some circuits around britain, if there is a delaying incident during the day, the following races are reduced to 8 laps from 10, so everyone gets a fair run at their event.

The professional drifters from Japan were nothing short of AWESOME!!!!! Oh...
Did the pink 350Z have a problem when he got out of the car?? He certainly drove off pretty slowly.

Regards


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Regarding the winning cossie. It came on a trailer, and? Almost all the top cars did


And NOTHING. All I was saying is that it appeals more to ME if the car drives to the event and drives home again and is still competitive, I drove there with Harry and Pete and they did extremely well. That appeals more to ME than a car arriving on a trailer ... that is MY idea of a fast road car ... as it gets used ON THE ROAD.

In fact MOST of the Skylines competing drove to the event.

I'm not trying to be-little Gareth's victory ... his car is extremely quick and very well set-up, but it has less appeal to me because it arrived and left on a trailer.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Harry didnt drive back tho 

It just seemed like you tried to be-little his achivement (now you say you didnt mean it like that so fair enough), even though many of the top Skylines (inc the top placed one, Andy Barnes) also were trailered there.

The Reyland Sierra drove there and back and came 4th BTW. As did Mike R's.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

No problemo Steve.

It's a shame Rocket Ron had problem. I had to leave just before they started having a few practise laps on the "finals" circuit (as we had to go collect the sprog from the babysitters - Paula's brother) ... but from having a chat with Dan, Ron had been running on a low boost setting and without the Nitrous during the qualifying - saving it for the final. Think he had a lot of grunt in reserve for the final. Unfortnately his car had a problem and he couldn't run.

I was absolutely gutted for Harry. When it happened we were in the GTROC suite and we were desperately phoning around and using my vid cam's zoom to try and find out if it definitely was him. The main thing is that he was ok though ... a car can be fixed.

As for Gareth ... if he's at TOTB then I fully expect him to put in a great performance on the handling circuit again. That car handles EXTREMELY well ... must be great fun to drive.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Harry didnt drive back tho
> 
> It just seemed like you tried to be-little his achivement (now you say you didnt mean it like that so fair enough), even though many of the top Skylines (inc the top placed one, Andy Barnes) also were trailered there.
> 
> The Reyland Sierra drove there and back and came 4th BTW. As did Mike R's.


You had better go and buy yourself a road going cosworth me thinks
i bet all the top cars were not running on pump fuel   

Keith


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*GTB*



Daz said:


> And NOTHING. All I was saying is that it appeals more to ME if the car drives to the event and drives home again and is still competitive, I drove there with Harry and Pete and they did extremely well. That appeals more to ME than a car arriving on a trailer ... that is MY idea of a fast road car ... as it gets used ON THE ROAD.
> 
> In fact MOST of the Skylines competing drove to the event.
> 
> I'm not trying to be-little Gareth's victory ... his car is extremely quick and very well set-up, but it has less appeal to me because it arrived and left on a trailer.


Daz,

For once you are obvioulsy behind me 100%, I drove my GTR to the event, came second and drove home. Thanks!  All on 1.2 bar of boost, with a proper map by Do-Luck done on the way to the event. I had no idea that my time would be so quick, if I'd known I would have tried harder, I thought it would be 9/10th due to the Porsches etc, I drifted the majority of the Time Attack circuit  

Our 350Z : There was/is nothing wrong with our car  He drove away slowly, as he had finished the demo 

Anyway, 

Well done to Santreo ( Glen & James ). Alot of people have been quick to bring up how it could have been better, for me, I thought it was really good and better than my expectations. Well done, lets hope those boys can get it going as a regular event.

Cheers

Andy

ps. I have a video form a camera onthe side of my car in the finals, when I get to load it up I will post it


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

irrespecitive of trailer or not - as nigel said - that cossie flew through the first chicane after the start / finish line. minimal breaking - went through virtually straight and used all of both curbs - was surprised he didnt clip the bollards. Everyone else looked to have bottled it and were breaking soooo early. some even had to let of the breaks before they even got to the corner and then reapply them again just before. Im not sure how much practice they had at it - if it wasnt much I can appreciate why there may have been some hesitation.

respect where respect is due I think. Was very dissapointed a gtr didnt take it though. 

Ronnies car lost #4 cyliner apparently - something melted I think.... I did get to see his brake disks glowing and that was a sight to behold.... 



the d1 drifters were awesome and I could have watched them for hours. I also think the drift event went on far too long and the gaps between events were long and dull. The stewards on the gate by the gtroc stand were idiots too.

GTROC stand was quite empty too....


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*Trailer*



SteveN said:


> Harry didnt drive back tho
> even though many of the top Skylines (inc the top placed one, Andy Barnes) also were trailered there.


SteveN

As per usual you are way off.  

We were on pump fuel although I ran some Cool Blue as an additive only for safety  I no longer use RTE as I dont need it for 1.2 bar


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sumo Power said:


> Daz,
> 
> For once you are obvioulsy behind me 100%, I drove my GTR to the event, came second and drove home. Thanks!  All on 1.2 bar of boost, with a proper map by Do-Luck done on the way to the event. I had no idea that my time would be so quick, if I'd known I would have tried harder, I thought it would be 9/10th due to the Porsches etc, I drifted the majority of the Time Attack circuit


Andy .... we share a surname, so we had to share an opinion at some point ! LOL !!  

Fair play to you .... you've done the drag bit and done extremely well at that and now you've shown your car can be used on track too .... well done.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

SteveN said:


> (Mike Rainbirds was not far behind too IIRC and he had the 2nd least powerful car in the finals!)


What - has he got less than the 380bhp that the 3 standard GT3RS's in the final had......?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Andy- Didnt realise you drove there! Fair play. Way off, cheers, soo accurate  Running pump fuel puts paid to Keiths post tho.

Guy- Im guessing so, Im only going on what MikeR said to me himeself. I know at full wack his car his over 400bhp (under 450 tho IIRC) but im guessing he wasnt running full boost or whatever, gawd knows, just going by what he said to me....


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Andy,

Fair play, I wouldn't have thought you'd have driven the car there and home again!! Well done.

As I said earlier, I was at the top of the Grandstand, and your car sounded absolutely gorgeous on the Oval part of the track before you entered the infield area. What revs were you pulling?

How much of that car is the original drag car? Just the shell I'd assume??

I wasn't being faseciuos (SP) about the 350 Z, I just thought it funny how calmly he finished his run compared to the other D1 cars.

Regards


----------



## Mike1 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think Mike R wasn't running his Cossie at full whack because he couldn't get Optimax, only BP Ultimate 97. He also wanted to make sure he got home so wasn't running flat out.
Got to say though, even as a Cossie fan,Andy Barnes blue Skyline was for me the best sounding car in the final - awesome as he passed the start finish straight on his flying lap. I actually thought he "sounded" and "looked " quicker than anything else, Gareth included but he did appear to have plenty of sideways fun through the later bends. In my opinion, looking at some video I shot with the seconds timer running, most of the high placed cars lost out to Gareth at the first kink after the start. He was so quick there he took about 2 .5 seconds less to get to the first bend after that compared to Andy from the overall start. Shame Ron's car didn't run in the final - certainly looked quick in the practise. 

Anyone going to the similar event at Donnington later in the year??


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Peter said:


> Best bit for me was when I was queueing for the track, 10 gorgeous girls were filmed exiting a stretch limo right in front of my car, sigh....


Peter fell asleep at the wheel I think


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

JasonO said:


> Peter fell asleep at the wheel I think


i was standing on the opposite side of the road when they stepped out...im sure peter would not have fallen asleep.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

It was my first time on track with a car (as apposed to karts) and it was a bit daunting. Especially the final circuit, which was very fast coming down off the banking and into the first kink, I am not surprised that gareth took a load of time out of everyone there. You needed some balls, and a lot of confidence in the car to push it through that first turn, as there were still some damp spots.

I think Gareth is what made the biggest difference to the Escort Cossie, which already a very well setup car. Having complete confidence and predictablility is the key, and the setup of the car will give you much more of both.

Paul
(white subaru in time attack)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Quite a good day, shame about the weather  

Got a little vid of the pro-drifters might try and post up, for me worth attending the event just to see them. Awesome IMHO!

T


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Harry didnt drive back tho


unintended I can assure you


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

SteveN said:


> (Mike Rainbirds was not far behind too IIRC and he had the 2nd least powerful car in the finals!)


Was his the Sierra? Was impressed seeing an old rwd car doing so well. The lotus was the lowest powered car in the final, I’m surprised it didn’t post a faster time.

Nobody has mentioned the Fensport Corrola, what an AWESOME machine, ultimate sleeper?

Also what happened with the RX7's? I thought they would have had a car in the final?



SteveN said:


> A Sierra pickup truck driven by a 17y/o! (Cossie powered again, but 2.9 24V n/a Granada Cossie engine) WON driftng too


Only 17? WOW, much respect to him. As I said in my post earlier, driving there and back from Ireland and then racing today (Sunday) back in Ireland with hardly any sleep is dedication.



Pavlo said:


> Paul
> (white subaru in time attack)


What happened in the final mate? did it break  Your car sounded awesome, loved the bangs and flames. Its the first scooby i've ever heard that didnt sound like a scooby. How's that?


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

edit: double post


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Livelee said:


> What happened in the final mate? did it break  Your car sounded awesome, loved the bangs and flames. Its the first scooby i've ever heard that didnt sound like a scooby. How's that?


Car has an external wastegate with screamer pipe, equal length headers and a lightly blowing exhaust system. It all adds up to a rather unique sound!

I saw a lot of knocklink activity on a cooling down lap during the final practice, I came in and found the big ends knocking. After talking to the lads from RC Developments, who were watching at the hairpin, it appears I probably got oil surge, as they saw blue smoke when I went round the hairpin (flat 4 engine mean lots of oil can be forced up into bores on extremes of corning causing blue smoke). So a quick engine build, and a new, proper baffled sump to go in before TOTB.

Paul


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Steven N*

Your Quote "Harry didnt drive home tho" Was rude and very offensive.

Harry works very hard for his dough and like the majority of us is a true "petrol head". The difference is he was there having a go,not like you spending 2 yrs talking about it. 

I think I am not alone in saying you owe the Man an apologie.

Tony


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

pavlo- yours was the scooby in the finals? looked very quick, and sounded it too. very nice car.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

tonysoprano said:


> Your Quote "Harry didnt drive home tho" Was rude and very offensive.
> 
> Harry works very hard for his dough and like the majority of us is a true "petrol head". The difference is he was there having a go,not like you spending 2 yrs talking about it.
> 
> ...


What the hell?!?!

What you think the sad  smilie was about after that for? Did it LOOK like a feckin joke?    

Im gutted for Harry, quality car and not a good thing to happen to anyone.

Why mention my car anyhow? Its not finished, terribly sorry im doing a feckload of work and im not made of time and money, and?


----------



## Robertio (Sep 29, 2003)

Livelee said:


> Also what happened with the RX7's? I thought they would have had a car in the final?


I left Rotorstock needing turbos, engine and gearbox all rebuilt so had to pull out of GT Battle and TOTB (again) 

Did have high hopes that Phil (black RX) would have been in contention, but it seems not. No one is talking about it on FDUK so don't know if the wet weather + RWD + large turbo + barely treaded tyres resulted in the (lack of)outcome, or if there were mechanical problems on the day. 

At least it sounds like the day went relatively well  just need someone to book sunshine for next years event


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Sad Smile*

Doesnt make it right.

And I didnt mention your car.

Tony


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Got to love that sig.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Wasn't able to be there.........bad luck Harry, what happened mate?

Ken


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

SteveN said:


> What the hell?!?!
> 
> What you think the sad  smilie was about after that for? Did it LOOK like a feckin joke?
> 
> ...


And your best time from the time attack was?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Jabberwock said:


> Wasn't able to be there.........bad luck Harry, what happened mate?
> 
> Ken


short version - just fncked up
visual version here.....

run out of excuses to respray the stone chipped front bumper and bonnet


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Harry,

I really feel for you. I was in the White subaru that had the 1st off of the day (sorry guys) and that track was slippery as hell in the wet.

Paul


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - I was wondering who that was .... I hope there was not too much damage ?

Harry ... fingers crossed it's not too bad mate. Nice to catch up with you again on Saturday.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Harry*

I have a bonnet if you want it mate.

Mick


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Pavlo said:


> And your best time from the time attack was?


What in gods name has that got to do with ANYTHING


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Bad luck Harry mate - Hopefully the car is repairable.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Pavlo said:


> Harry,
> 
> I really feel for you. I was in the White subaru that had the 1st off of the day (sorry guys) and that track was slippery as hell in the wet.
> 
> Paul


Very bad luck Paul, I think you were 1 or 2 behind me very early one when it was still drizzling(?) down. Bugger to drive on early on, no traction in the corners. Much damage?


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about both Harry and Pauls cars.
Was good to watch a high level of different cars.
Any suggestions for improvement competitor wise in the time attack?
Alex


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I found the queuing for practice a pain. I think the weather didn't help as they were being cautious about letting more than one car out within a minute of another sometimes. Glen initially said 20second gaps, which would have been okay in the dry, and let more people get some sensible runs in. What with my trip to the gravel, which was only very minor (only damage to an already broken splitter), it took ages to extract me, like the team had never done it before. The recovering team also need to work out a way of recovering vehicles withough ripping off front splitters going on and off the flatbed, that did more damage to mine than the actual gravel trap. If my splitter had not already been broken I would have been very annoyed.

One of the most annoying things was being delayed because officials were late. I assume they were turning up for 9am, whereas us poor competitors and organiseres like John Fuggles and Glen were up at stupid o'clock to be there in plenty of time. I know there was an accident on the motorway, but it didn't stop the competitors.

Tarmac surface was crap in the wet, it wasn't the sort of surface one would normally associate with a racing circuit at all, but that is not something that the organisers had any control over. And due to the very long wait between runs sometimes, it meant that a few people got some good runs in just as the track was getting quite dry, but that's the way it goes I guess.

Actually, the very most annoying thing, was only having one food outlet in the paddock areas, as all the competitors and traders couldn't afford to really go out to the other areas as they had stuff to do.

I really enjoyed it, and will definitely have a go at similar events, seemed to mix some of the best bits of sprinting and the show side of things.

Paul


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

I think rockingham were expecting people to go off thats why they told us to hold back, it picked up speed a bit better later on.
Guess it was a learning process for them with a new show. Too much control in some areas like breaking timed runs off a bit early without telling us 
Alex


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Well what a day, my head still hurts  .

So glad the general consensus appears to be 'we done alright'. We put 100% heart and soul into this and even when things got sticky we all had the passion to get it done. We can only apologise for any ****-ups and hope at least you all took something away from GTBattle.

I am so absolutely gutted for Harry, no sick sums it up better, as I am for Rocket Ron, Pavlo, Gary Finney and anyone else I did not hear about. I never realised how bad it would make me feel to have competitors turn up to support us in the event and have problems like these. 

We decided to not run the 0-60 as we were not prepared to compromise safety (or car damage) for a few quid considering the close proximity of the walls. 

Glad the D1 Grand Prix Exhibition went down well. I've worked me nuts of for months to get these guys here and knew they would impress.

Thanks must go to my Time Attack team, especially Alex (Corolla RWD) for a superb job. We were up against the clock, the weather, health and safety requirements and restricted times between competitors starts but now we have this one under our belt we'll hopefuly be able to adjust a few things here and do a bit of tweaking. Negative and positive feedback is important to us.

Also it was great to see such a mix of cars into the final. 

Anyway thankyou so much for all the kind words and support from the drivers, spectators and tuners, because we do know that without you guys we would not have an event.

Bye for now.

Glen


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Paul,

Was that you with Rob when we were talking in the pitlane? Sorry to hear about the car. I've driven on circuits in the wet before, Brands, Bedford, Spa etc. and grip is obviously reduced but nothing like Saturday. It was almost like ice, there were only two or three places where you could actually get the power down to any degree.

Steve,

I've thought it before, I've posted about it before and here I am thinking it again, apart from gleening information from this place, I really wonder why you're here at all. You're clearly a Ford man through and through. Look at your first post in this thread, any mention of 3 Skylines in the top 8, nah, just a **** rip. As for Gareth's "proper crappy old 80s stylee RS500 setup", ask him how much his 7 speed sequential cost him. But it was your comment about Harry not driving home which did it for me. Smilie or no smilie, it was really poor form, poor enough to get you a two week ban.

Glen,

Nothing much to add to what's been said already. I, as I know most others did, enjoyed the day immensely, well done to all of you, can't wait for GTB2. Are you going to be posting up a full list of the results, i.e. times from qualifying and the final? Reckon it would make interesting reading....


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> Paul,
> It was almost like ice, there were only two or three places where you could actually get the power down to any degree.
> ...


Totally agree with you Peter, I've driven many tracks, in many different weather conditions and on Saturday it felt like driving on a skid-pan, I was amazed at how bad it was.

I drove a lap in the morning session and the car was sideways the moment I breathed on the throttle, but I also got understeer in other corners. I just parked up and watched until it got better later.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I expected Gareth to win overall (just like TOTB1). He is an abolutely awesome driver and in a different class to most of the other drivers (I know quite a few have done circuit racing). No matter what car he was in his driving is in a high class. 
Look at his cv - here 
I am not putting down his acheivement but my friend who came 18th IIRC has done THREE competitive sprints and no races! Just pointing out the difference in experience.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi all 

i had great day,D1 guys were amazing one of the best things have ever seen their
car control is superb.

time attack and drifting competition were good had really good one.

nice first outing for sumo 350- thought he was taking it easy until the demo 
run at end of day. sounds lovely.

soory to hear about harry meeting armco - hope you get her sorted.

all in all great day apart from weather 

lee


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> I expected Gareth to win overall (just like TOTB1). He is an abolutely awesome driver and in a different class to most of the other drivers (I know quite a few have done circuit racing). No matter what car he was in his driving is in a high class.
> Look at his cv - here
> I am not putting down his acheivement but my friend who came 18th IIRC has done THREE competitive sprints and no races! Just pointing out the difference in experience.


A very good point though....he could've probably drove a slightly modded MX5 and beaten most of the competition  

Good on him though!

T


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

nm.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Pavlo said:


> Harry,
> 
> I really feel for you. I was in the White subaru that had the 1st off of the day (sorry guys) and that track was slippery as hell in the wet.
> 
> Paul



are you the chap that wa sin the 10's at north weald two weeks back, and japshow last week?

if so, bravo!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Livelee said:


> Was his the Sierra? Was impressed seeing an old rwd car doing so well.


Its a 4wd Sierra and no its not Mike Rainbirds, his was the White Escort with the gay gold wheels  

Sierra came 4th, not a bad achievement considering the car was finished the night before and the driver (me!) had to drop out on the morning of the event due to family problems. Renton stepped into a very new and unfamiliar car and drove his little socks off  

Heard it was a great event Glen, well done mate!


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

Time Attack Qualifying results
52 Gareth Lloyd Escort Cosworth 4wd 1.08.77
64 Simon Norris Lancer EVO8 MR RS 4wd 1.10.89
41 Rocket Ronnie Skyline R33 GTR 4wd 1.12.75
45 Darren Bly Skyline R32 GTR 4wd 1.12.84
28 Sean Bicknell Lotus Exige RWD 1.13.11
26 Andrew Baughan Porsche GT3 RS RWD 1.13.14
60 Kevin Atkins Evo 6 GSR 4wd 1.13.44
25 Steve Rance Porsche GT3 RS RWD 1.13.53
61 Russ Barnett EVO5 4WD 1.13.74
15 Sean Breslin Porsche GT3 RS RWD 1.14.27
7 Andy Barnes R34 GTR 4wd 1.14.28
55 Mike Rainbird Escort Cosworth 4wd 1.14.87
48 Andrian Smith Toyota Corolla 4wd 1.14.95
68 Paul Blamire Subaru WRX 4wd 1.15.13 
71 Peter Everett R33 GTR 4wd 1.16.36
51 David Harrison R33 GTR 4wd 1.16.45
43 Renton Sierra Cosworth 4wd 1.16.48
66 Matt Taylor/Jeff Stokes Evo6 RS 4wd 1.16.78
56 Robbie thornton R32 GTR 4wd 1.17.26
14 Tim Chandler Porsche GT3S RWD 1.17.55
42 Rob Barnes Evo 8 4wd 1.17.63
58 Wayne Holtom Pulsar GTi-R 4wd 1.17.68
31 Joel English Viper (black) RWD 1.18.16
53 John Terzidis WRX 4wd 1.18.34
29 Nadine Geary Viper (blue) RWD 1.18.70
50 Neil Wrenn WRX 4wd 1.19.19
27 Phil Gooriah RX7 RWD 1.19.30
19 Jez Horsham 200sx S13 RWD 1.19.34
3 Adam Mc Queen Civic CRX FWD 1.19.50
8 Richard Albans Civic Type R FWD 1.19.61
1 Matt Pewsey Saxo FWD 1.19.70
12 Andy Kirk 200sx S14 RWD 1.20.02
49 Ian Ramsey Audi S4 4wd 1.21.43 
30 Steve Fitzpatrick RS500 RWD 1.21.50
5 Martin Wicks 206 Mi16 FWD 1.21.59
54 Paul Eggleton Escort Cosworth 4wd 1.22.23
10 Mark Beeson Nova turbo FWD 1.22.49
11 Stefano Loban M3 CSL RWD 1.22.87
59 Jason Sear R34 GTR 4wd 1.23.03
73 Dixon Cheng Integra Type R fwd 1.23.08
39 Duncan Adams Rx7 RWD 1.23.19
67 Ian Smith Evo 5 RS 4wd 1.23.57
22 Alan Milford 350z Twin turbo RWD 1.24.30
36 Oli Marler MR2 turbo RWD 1.24.77
70 Nik Dixon EVO 7 4wd 1.25.02



Thats all I have
Alex


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Alex. Anybody got the times for the final or even just the places?


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

Thats all I had from the day, didn't get a print out of the final will ask Glen for one though.
Looking forward to seeing everyone again when its dry
Alex


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Well a lots been said, myself I had a great day out, I can't imagine how much hard work was put in by 'Little and Large'  and crew a BIG well done guys and girls , hopefully ticket sales and sponsorship covered costs and encourages you to do it again... please

Some highlights ...

Most impressed by Darren Bly's R32 and his driving, ran 2nd for a long time in qualifying to the Cossie, and 4th by the end pipped by, Simon Norris and Ronnie, a prize too for the shiniest engine bay (Ron and his Chrome everything eh !!)

Andy Barnes drifting style in the final to get a great second place, I think he was more surprised than anyone by it

James in the MX5, but only just , leading the drift cars into the pit lane

Claire and John looked really good in their GT Battle kit, with Claire on the mobile and the walkie talkie at same time, took advantage and planted a kiss on her while she was defenceless

GTROC's hospitality box

Never far to a toilet, it's my weak bladder you know

A shout of 'bra change', induced a scramble of cameras to the back of the Sumo support truck and startled the poor girl

Tireless work (no pun intended ) all day in the Abbey pit, had Peter on his semi slicks in few mins

Paula windswept and interesting, as always 

Great effort and commitment by all competitors, in very tricky conditions

The D1 pro's

A smooth trip back home

Sorry to see ...

Harry's car damaged.. although outwardly you seemed philosophical I'm sure it hurts, bad luck mate

Ronnie's blown engine, unmistakable sound on track when it was running sweet

Mark's R32 'racer' put on it's side in the kitty litter, hope you get together for Brands by Friday

RonS


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

*Time Attack Final 15*

1 - 52 - Gareth Lloyd - Ford Escort Cosworth - 1m30.73
2 - 7 - Andy Barnes - Nissan Skyline R34 - 1m35.08
3 - 23 - Steve Rance - Porsche GT3RS - 1m35.16
4 - 43 - Renton - Ford Sierra Cosworth - 1m35.77
5 - 45 - Darren Bly - Nissan Skyline GTR32 - 1m35.99
6 - 60 - Kevin Atkins - Mitsubishi Evo - 1m36.38
7 - 26 - Andrew Baughan - Porsche GT3RS - 1m36.39
8 - 15 - Sean Breslin - Porsche GT3RS - 1m36.52
9 - 64 - Simon Norris - Lancer EVO 8 - 1m36.61
10 - 71 - Peter Everett - Nissan Skyline GTR33 - 1m37.24
11 - 55 - Mike Rainbird - Ford Escort Cosworth - 1m37.93
12 - 48 - Adrian Smith - Tyota Corolla - 1m39.90
13 - 28 - Sean Bicknell - Lotus Exige - 1m41.57
14 - 56 - Robbie Thornton - Nissan Skyline R32 GTR - 1m42.49
15 - 66 - Matt Taylor / Jeff Stokes - Lancer Evo V1 RS11 - 1m44.02


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

renton- i saw your spin in the first corner on the time attack. bit too much power on exit?


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Peter said:


> Paul,
> 
> Was that you with Rob when we were talking in the pitlane? Sorry to hear about the car. I've driven on circuits in the wet before, Brands, Bedford, Spa etc. and grip is obviously reduced but nothing like Saturday. It was almost like ice, there were only two or three places where you could actually get the power down to any degree.


Yes that was me, I was going to introduce myself, but figured you had plenty to think about in the run up to the final!



Mookistar said:


> are you the chap that wa sin the 10's at north weald two weeks back, and japshow last week?
> 
> if so, bravo!


Doh, me again!

Glen,

I did think that it was 'Tokyo' Glen, but never asked, good to put a name to a face. It was a good day, I hope there will be another.

Paul


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Pavlo said:


> Glen,
> 
> I did think that it was 'Tokyo' Glen, but never asked, good to put a name to a face. It was a good day, I hope there will be another.
> 
> Paul


Good to meet you as well mate :smokin: . You should have been in the bloody final  .

Pics of the 1st, 2nd and 3rd

Gareth Lloyd










Andy Barnes:










Steve Rance:










Glen


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Pavlo said:


> Doh, me again!


before NW, if i had seen your car on the open road, i'd happily try and blitz you, its such a sleeper.

After seeing it at north weald i had vision of many a "fast car" that may have tried it on, and got annialated. Awesome sleeper and i'd advise any skylines who come across a fairly boggo looking impreza in white, to steer clear!

well done.

mook


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Well done to all the GTB and D1 guys for a top event.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Wally*



Peter said:


> Paul,
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I've thought it before, I've posted about it before and here I am thinking it again, apart from gleening information from this place, I really wonder why you're here at all. You're clearly a Ford man through and through. Look at your first post in this thread, any mention of 3 Skylines in the top 8, nah, just a **** rip. As for Gareth's "proper crappy old 80s stylee RS500 setup", ask him how much his 7 speed sequential cost him. But it was your comment about Harry not driving home which did it for me. Smilie or no smilie, it was really poor form, poor enough to get you a two week ban.


Here Here


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Chicks*



TOKYO said:


> Andy Barnes:


Is it me or am I the best looking one in that photo?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Is it me or am I the best looking one in that photo?



Andy

I hope that bulge in your race overalls is your car keys     


Keith


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Is it me or am I the best looking one in that photo?


You're the biggest tit in the photo


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

wow andy u look like solid snake from metal gear solid in that pic scary. great car though, u need to get more hi-res pics about.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Good event, 

Sad to see a few crash but the conditions where terrible. The track was like ice, we had so little grip my dad was doing a 'driving miss daisy' as he was worried about sliding off. Hopefully TOTB is dry so we can do better there.

Ant.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Good to see a none japanese car win a car event like this.
I love to see what the japanese car owner's do for next year for beating the fords bmw etc on the time attack.
:smokin:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> wow andy u look like u got a solid snake


Nah , definately his car key's


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Daz, I concurr !!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Pavlo said:


> Yes that was me, I was going to introduce myself, but figured you had plenty to think about in the run up to the final!


Yup... I somehow thought you were older, must be your mature demeanour on here.  Good luck with the rebuild, I'd hate to miss the opportunity to whup your ass at TOTB...


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

It should have about 150hp more for TOTB


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

2 jap turbos P/Xd for a 5hp golf buggy full of models - bargain 

Drift Battle - Final 4 

1 - 52 - Walton Smith - Ford Sierra P100 - D1 IRL Drivers - 40 pts
2 - 59 - Martin French - Nissan 180SX - D1 IRL Drivers - 30pts
3 - 48 - Damien Mulvey - Nissan 180SX - Track Performance - 20 pts
4 - 2 - Phil Morrison - Nissan 200SX S14a - Driftworks - 10 pts

Drift Battle - Final 16 

1 - 48 - Damien Mulvey - Nissan 180SX - Track Performance - 87 pts
2 - 59 - Martin French - Nissan 180SX - D1 IRL Drivers - 85pts
3 - 2 - Phil Morrison - Nissan 200SX S14a - Driftworks - 67 pts
4 - 52 - Walton Smith - Ford Sierra P100 - D1 IRL Drivers - 65 pts
5 - 4 - Julian Smith - Nissan Skyline R34 GTT - Watford Motorsport- 64 pts
6 - 15 - Brett Castle - Nissan 200SX S14a - OPT Motorsport - 60 pts
7 - 50 - Johnny Power - Nissan 180SX - D1 IRL Drivers - 57 pts
8 - 16 - Non Pompatanarak - Nissan Silvia S15 - OPT Motorsport - 57pts
9 - 30 - Declan Hicks - Mazda MX5 Turbo - Conedodgers - 52 pts
10 - 13 - Stephen Evans - Toyota Starlet - Supastylin / Riart Graffix - 51 pts
11 - 27 - Johan Jansen - BMW M5 - 50 pts
12 - 25 - Paul Vlasblom - BMW M3 Touring - Vlasblom Porsche Tuning - 47pts
13 - 11 - John Moffat - BMW M Coupe - Zoom Motorsport - 44 pts
14 - 5 - Matt Traynor - Nissan 200SX RPS13 - Nightspirit - 38 pts
15 - 57 - Sean Newe - Nissan Silvia S15 - D1 IRL Drivers - 35 pts
16 - 31 - Alan Tang - Nissan 200SX S13 - Pow-R/AI's Junkyard - 20 pts


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Forgot to mention this, and Harry's too laid back to, but some lowlife scum nicked his Nismo oil filler cap from his car after his car had been recovered from the circuit....


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Peter was that while it was under the care of the recovery agent or while at Rockingham?

Nigel


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Peter said:


> Forgot to mention this, and Harry's too laid back to, but some lowlife scum nicked his Nismo oil filler cap from his car after his car had been recovered from the circuit....


FFS some people should be . . . wheres me gun


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

It was stolen between my technican Simon going to see if it will drive and when he came back to get me to tow the car back to our truck prior to us bringing the poor old girl home.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Disgraceful


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Can I just correct a major mistake, Gareth was NOT running a sequential gearbox, it was an ex-works 7-speed FFD, double H pattern dog-engagement gearbox... .

Big up the Skyline buses, maybe next year .


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Peter said:


> Forgot to mention this, and Harry's too laid back to, but some lowlife scum nicked his Nismo oil filler cap from his car after his car had been recovered from the circuit....


had forgotten that....it was there directly after recovery had dropped it off near the drift paddock around 2. Wasnt there by 6 when Mark and the Abbey boys picked it up to take back down. 

Which reminds me to thank the guys publicly for taking it back - would have been a major pain in the **** to sort it out otherwise.....


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Tonysoprano said:


> Full time journalists with no experience of speccing,building and mapping RB25/26/27/28/30 motors should not quote spurious figures!
> Last time I saw 7.0-1 compression it was on a ferguson tractor running TVO!!!


Got to be one of the funniest quotes I have ever read and for the wrong reasons .

High compression maybe good for race-fuel and 102RON standard fuel (Japan), but NOT on our crappy 97RON or even Optimax. Why do you think you don't see Skylines running big boost (accept with "rocket" fuel)  ?

I think you will soon be educated by a few UK built Skyline engines soon (that won't always be going bang AND will have torque figures to match the bhp....).


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Mike R,

Yeah I hope we will.........But why do you need to run big boost!

BTW I agree with the quote by Tonysoprano....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Anway lets forget the arguments about dagenham dustbins and Datsuns finest for the time being.

Harry, thats another Sh1t that the oil filler cap got nicked. I have a weird story from the day too. We parked up our blue R32 in the trade section and went to the pits, about 9:00am. at around 2:00pm I got a phone call from someone that sounded extremely retarded. I answered the phone and there was nothing.... ....I said 'hello' and the person on the other end answered 'Nissan Skyline....' I said 'okay what about it?' He answered (in a very special retard voice) 'do you own a skyline registration K-----' I said 'yes I do' he then replied 'I have reversed into it by accident and damaged the bumper' I said 'okay then better come over and take a look' he then said 'yes so we can exchanged details'. I then walked through the tunnel and back over to the trade area. Before I got to the car I started getting phone calls from a witheld number, ring 3 or 4 times, or wait till I pick up and then hang up. I got back to the car, no one came up to greet me and after looking around I couldnt see any damage. After about 7 crank calls by now I was getting a little irritated. Me and my friend where looking around to see if we could spot anyone making the calls... ...and what happened next? This ginger chav wearing some kind of 1/2 shorts track suit, tracky top and 90o angle baseball cap walked past mobile phone in hand, insane looking grin on it's face (clearly 5 cans short of a 6 pack) so I think, 'hmm thats looks suspicious' and start watching him. I then get another phone call and notice the chav fiddling with his phone, so I start walking over to it and just as I see him press a button on the phone the call stops. I thought it would be innapropriate to just go up to him and find out what the FDUK he was playing at as I didnt have 100% accurate evidence. So I made the only logical decission, to follow it everywhere for the rest of the day.  Oh what fun, and strangely no more phone calls followed. It was particularily amusing standing right next to it, and when we let it get away it was funny to see it looking back over it's shoulder to see we where following it. Teech the little sh1t to do prank calling. Eventually it escaped but no more crank calls, so our little trick worked and provided us with much needed chav hunting entertainment. I even took some photos of it, with it's two friends, one with some England shirt on and the other with a jacket on it that said 'Essex Scooby crew' on the back.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Mike Rainbird said:


> I think you will soon be educated by a few UK built Skyline engines soon (that won't always be going bang AND will have torque figures to match the bhp....).


We have been hearing this for the last 2 years       
All we will see is this so called 3L low comp engines with nothing but LAG.  

My engine runs 2.5 bar boost at 9500 revs.yes it is with race fuel
but it has been 100% reliable,so they all dont go bang  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Go on guys he's having a forced sabatical, no point continuing the argument in his absence.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Anway lets forget the arguments about dagenham dustbins and Datsuns finest for the time being.
> 
> Harry, thats another Sh1t that the oil filler cap got nicked. I have a weird story from the day too. We parked up our blue R32 in the trade section and went to the pits, about 9:00am. at around 2:00pm I got a phone call from someone that sounded extremely retarded. I answered the phone and there was nothing.... ....I said 'hello' and the person on the other end answered 'Nissan Skyline....' I said 'okay what about it?' He answered (in a very special retard voice) 'do you own a skyline registration K-----' I said 'yes I do' he then replied 'I have reversed into it by accident and damaged the bumper' I said 'okay then better come over and take a look' he then said 'yes so we can exchanged details'. I then walked through the tunnel and back over to the trade area. Before I got to the car I started getting phone calls from a witheld number, ring 3 or 4 times, or wait till I pick up and then hang up. I got back to the car, no one came up to greet me and after looking around I couldnt see any damage. After about 7 crank calls by now I was getting a little irritated. Me and my friend where looking around to see if we could spot anyone making the calls... ...and what happened next? This ginger chav wearing some kind of 1/2 shorts track suit, tracky top and 90o angle baseball cap walked past mobile phone in hand, insane looking grin on it's face (clearly 5 cans short of a 6 pack) so I think, 'hmm thats looks suspicious' and start watching him. I then get another phone call and notice the chav fiddling with his phone, so I start walking over to it and just as I see him press a button on the phone the call stops. I thought it would be innapropriate to just go up to him and find out what the FDUK he was playing at as I didnt have 100% accurate evidence. So I made the only logical decission, to follow it everywhere for the rest of the day.  Oh what fun, and strangely no more phone calls followed. It was particularily amusing standing right next to it, and when we let it get away it was funny to see it looking back over it's shoulder to see we where following it. Teech the little sh1t to do prank calling. Eventually it escaped but no more crank calls, so our little trick worked and provided us with much needed chav hunting entertainment. I even took some photos of it, with it's two friends, one with some England shirt on and the other with a jacket on it that said 'Essex Scooby crew' on the back.


how the hell did he get your number???


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I hope the scum bag who stole the oil cap gets a spun bearing or worse...he deserves it...

Harry. PM me your address and I'll send you a Nismo oil cap for free - I have a spare here.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Newera said:


> ...I'll send you a Nismo oil cap for free - I have a spare here.


Miguel,

They also stole my set of 19" LMGTs..... in black.  

Nice gesture btw....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOL !!! Nice try Pete ! haha !

Can't believe someone would actually steal something off someones car at an event like that (where we're all supposed to be like-minded enthusiasts) ... let alone steal something of someones car who's just had an accident like that ... bloody vultures. Digusts me !


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

In answer to the question why you would want to run low compression and big boost, because with this it gives the ability to run pump fuel and have the dynoed power ALL the time, not just on track etc. Obviously where you are running high octane fuel in a permanent environment (like Keith's car), low compression isn't required. But on a UK road car, if you want to run some decent torque / power figures, it is pretty much essential. That way the car can be mapped to run correctly without it having to run mega rich the whole time, just to keep the engine in one piece . But then again, mapping cars properly seems to be a big no-no in the Skyline scene .

However, I'm sure you will all continue to be blinkered, purely because that is the nature of some people. But when the low comp cars start filtering into the scene kicking butt, things WILL change, mark my words, as I will be telling you I told you so .


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Mike your wrong. check my signature out and you will understand 

flame suit ready and waiting


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

What signature?


----------



## GTR01 (Jun 30, 2005)

Why do so many people think lowering a compression ratio creates more lag?  

Doesnt make any real difference to the rpm a turbo begins to boost or what rpm it hits full boost! 
Cam and head specs do immensely though, but people seem to ignore this  

Do people really have NO idea about turbocharged engines?


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Ste..., er I mean GTR01 ,
Going by the criticisms of my low comp post, obviously not .


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

The amount of years people have been tuning Skylines, you'd have thought that if it was that good an approach then they would ALL be doing it .... surely ?

Wouldn't it be more prudent just to get on with it and see if the results really do work ... rather than mouthing off and then looking a fool if it fails ? 

If it works .. great, you'll be able to say "I told you so" (which based on your comments I'm sure you will) and sit smugly in the corner. If it fails ... because of all the gobbing off, you'll look like a [email protected]


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Mike Rainbird said:


> Ste..., er I mean GTR01


LOL


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

How many gtr's are there that run impressive figures that are used daily with the intention of running on pump gas? Gtr's are getting faster and faster and more expensive to run - showing that there is still a lot to learn. Hence the reason for rocket ron dropping out of the next totb

Its a lot of hassle to build up a monster spec car - so if people are hapy to run octane booster why run the risk by trying to do something that might not work. The tuning companies would probably follow the unwritten rule book with known techniques rather than risk less profit at the end fo the year by investing money in R+D - for example building a low compression engines.

The impression I get is that the tuners have trouble doing their own cars in time for events (abbeys project X and RK at GT battle) and as time is scarce things like this arent likely to be a priority.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Specs*

Something to add here :

Just as people do not say what / how they have done something on this forum doesnt mean it hasnt been / they dont know. 

SteveN has asked questions in the past for things he doesnt know or understand which have not been answered, especially GTR related. Have you ever thought that this may be due to the fact maybe some dont WANT to answer you.

Afterall, you are Mr ' will import it myself and not pay over the top Jap prices ', why on earth would anyone wish to help you here, especially possible key people who do know the answers but you neglect to deal with.

I cant wait for you car to be finished so you can show us all what weve been doing wrong and how right you are, either that our you'll blow it up, moan like hell and go back to Cosworths - being the more likely outcome and probably best all round.

Either sit down and shut up or stand up and prove your theories once and for all as p1ss ripping Harrys misfortune was way out of order.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Ste.... err GTR01, I'm watching you....


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

The reason that most Skyline tuners can't do their own cars is that they're too busy rebuilding customer cars that keep letting go following the "tried and tested" route  .

I do agree that Stevie needs putting in his place every now and again, but to dismiss his aims and goals as being a load of hot air is a bit stupid, when the low compression route has been adequately proven in the hemisphere that he is purchasing his engine from .

Did anyone not actually read and understand the post he put up about the effects of low compression and the ability to run more boost? It wasn't hearsay, it was FACT. Even Skyline tuners can't change the laws of physics .

The reason that Skyline's run 8.5:1 as standard is fuel (because they have a norm of 102RON) and emmission related and also the fact that the car runs barely any boost to speak of in standard form. However, I really can't understand the obsession to retain this compression ratio when upping the power , there is NO benefit for a tuned engine of doing so (apart from the extra torque this gives when running big boost AND race fuel to allow it). Even Cossies run 8.0:1 as standard, but you will find very few running this with big boost / large turbos, as then you can't run very much ignition, which makes the engine extremely hot AND inefficient. So you lower the compression, which allows more boost, more ignition and lower internal temperatures - it's not rocket science .


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I think the compression Vs ignition & boost is a very short sighted way of looking at all this. I have dealt with engines using identical CRs that give vastly different levels of tuneability. There is much more than just CR than can be optimised, and these are probably what's not been talked about so openly. Once you get a handle on what the best combination is, it's quite easy to replicate it.

Paul


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Pavlo,
I know what you mean, but the Japanese way of tuning seems to be, leave the compression as is, and bolt on everything as necessary to achieve as much power as possible.

The correct way of doing it (IMO) is to settle on a power figure that you want to achieve and build the engine around that, with the correct c/r, cams, turbo, headwork etc to achieve your goal with as minimum amout of lag as possible (so you use the smallest turbo you can SAFELY get away with to achieve this).


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mike,
Why don't you buy a Skyline and go experiment on it.


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Jase,
Because they're too big and heavy for what I want a car for (track days) . The engine and gearbox alone weigh 800kg . 

I did buy a Skyline box to put in the Cossie, but sold it due to the weight and the fact that a decent controller / software wasn't available, so ended up buying the Swedish Fixit kit (as I needed something to take the power).

Don't get me wrong, as I love R32s (the lightest Skyline   ) and keep thinking about doing what you suggest, but I already have three cars to run and a fourth would break me (especially with added Skyline tax  ) .


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Perhaps they don't mess with the CR too much because it works. Engine geometry, piston shape, combustion chamber shape, valve material, turbo selection are all factors to consider.

Maybe, just maybe, the people tuning skylines in this country actually know what they're doing.

Paul


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Newera said:


> I hope the scum bag who stole the oil cap gets a spun bearing or worse...he deserves it...
> 
> Harry. PM me your address and I'll send you a Nismo oil cap for free - I have a spare here.


Thanks for the thought - you're a gentleman. Have PMed you


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Pavlo said:


> Perhaps they don't mess with the CR too much because it works. Engine geometry, piston shape, combustion chamber shape, valve material, turbo selection are all factors to consider.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, the people tuning skylines in this country actually know what they're doing.
> 
> Paul


If that is the case, why do so many of them seem to go bang? Why do they seem to have NO torque? And why do they seem to have to run so rich (to stop det), that they guzzle fuel like an alcoholic does drink when there is an open tab behind the bar , EVEN on a light throttle. Mapping Skylines is definitely in the dark ages, as not many run MAP sensors or even crank position sensors . 

However, fear not, as I know of one that will soon be done (not Steve's, as I mean THIS millenium  ), that will be done properly on an engine dyno and using proper engine management (Pectel T-"sex"  ) and will not conform to the "norm". Should be very interesting!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I assume that this car will be running with a larger capacity ? ... because, as I understand it, the only way it'll make as good a torque figure as you are implying is if the HP is sacrificed OR it's running much larger capacity.

Are you also implying that the top tuning companies in Japan - who build their demo cars and spend an AGE perfecting them, have NEVER tried low compression ? I'm sure they'd have given it a go if they thought it was that much of a winner ... maybe i've just never heard of them.

What makes Pectel EMS any better than Motec, F Con, Autronic, AEM or any of the other highly regard EMS's ?


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

Pectel, Motec and Autronic are proper ECUs thats for sure.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mike,
If the skylines not really your cup of tea, then why not go to a forum for a car that suits you, and chat to the users there about how rubbish our cars are.


----------



## Blue22B (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow, what an introduction to a forum!



Daz said:


> I assume that this car will be running with a larger capacity ? ... because, as I understand it, the only way it'll make as good a torque figure as you are implying is if the HP is sacrificed OR it's running much larger capacity


You understanding is as far out as most it seems on here then.

What you say is relevant on a n/a engine, or a turbocharged engine where the compression is so high that you cannot safely increase (or run a lot of) boost pressure (ie most tuned GTRs by sounds of it), but not on all engine specs. 

But say (just picking numbers out the air for the sake of argument, and simplfying it) your safe maximum in-cyl compression ratio was 2000psi, and you was running 8.5:1 at whatever boost you was running...
If you lowered the compression to say, 7.5:1 and upped the boost to make the same safe 2000psi in-cyl pressure, not only would you have almost certainly more power, but far far far more torque.

Its all about VE, and the best way to increase VE is by boost.
Its madness people have the ideal power adder right there and dont use it to its advantages. 
Why have forced induction and tune a car like its normally aspirated?

Im sure Mike can source and post many many dyno sheets of 2litre or so capacity cars with for example 600+bhp and far more torque and larger powerband than almost any UK GTR, and thats with over half a litre less.

About "Japs been doing it for ever, so its gotta be right"- thats incredibly blinkered. I know for a fact the GrpA R32GTRs ran as low as 6.8:1 compression before rule changes (ie boost limits) forced them to raise it to make the most of the low boost they were forced to run.
T88s and other pre-historic junk is common in Japan even today, so we use it cause they do? That makes its the don does it?  

Blinkers is common in all forms of tuning, Mike can testify for that, a few years ago "RS500" spec was the be-all and end-all of cossie tuning, it gave high power and high torque, but was horribly laggy, and as out-dated as the "high comp and truck turbo" route many GTRs are.

Do you really want to have to run race fuel to run your car it its full potential? I wouldnt.

One thing IS for sure, both sides of this argument (ie the people who are pro-low comp and generally different spec all-round, and the people who think the usual high comp way is the be-all and end-all of tuning) should think about it...
Its no good the pro-highcomp lot slagging the others as they have no proof.
Its no good the pro-lowcomp going on too much, as its yet to be proven on a GTR (in the UK at least, ive noticed at least 3 huge power GTRs with compression in the 7s featured on Autospeed, never mind the GrpA cars).

I know 4stroke piston engines all work fundamentally the same so proof from other types of car should be a good argument, but its not concrete enough for some people (then again, what is?).

So stop arguing, and even worse, people (no names) should stop bitching about things without having any proof in the slightest of what they say...

Increase the Peace


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I was always under the impression that the relative lack of torque is due to the short stroke, high revving nature of the engine?



> What makes Pectel EMS any better than Motec, F Con, Autronic, AEM or any of the other highly regard EMS's ?


A decent Pectel is comparable with a good spec Motec, the levels of features are generally higher than that of others (i.e. faster & better processors etc).

Cost is generally the prohibitive factor (they are not plug in & play for example) meaning custom looms..

Maybe people like them because it gives them a choice for mapping too?

In general, the Skyline market is quite restricted as to where you can take your car to for it's mapping, and picking certain ECU's restricts you yet further, some people may like the choice of using other mappers. I should imagine once a loom is readily available Mark Shead will end up being busy mapping a lot more Skylines with Autronics!

(thats not meant in a derogatory way towards people/companies who currently map cars before anyone says anything!)


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Blue22B said:


> Wow, what an introduction to a forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that Pat was unique, clearly he has an evil twin here amoung us.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Is it me or am I the best looking one in that photo?


You look a little like a hamster to me, but that might be the beer  Well done fella.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Nice gesture by Newera there, top fella 

On the subject of things being pinched from GTB, if anyone happens to spot a 10ft x 3ft Black SRB POWER banner or our same sized black Chargespeed banner with images of an Evo on it, please let me know. Both were nicked on Saturday sometime and cost us over £250 the day before


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Blimey, I must pay more attention! 

Re. the tuning capability of the RB26 - no one does it better than the tuners in the UK IMHO. Of course things develop, but what has been acheived by the likes of GT-ART, SUMO and Abbbey cannot be undermined. RB27 & RB28 ditto. RB3x - new territory here and lets see what develops.

Re. heavy skylines. Never seen a fast ford @ SPA when I've been there. Seen plenty of fast GT-R. Thats where they are at home. That's where they belong. Not on the one way streets of Southend. Horses for courses. 

As mentioned before. Let the black dyno speak for itself. Until then... its all hot air.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

....and to follow....
Andy Barnes and GT-Art have had plenty of money to play with to achieve good figures. If Gary could have done something new, he would have done it.
I don't believe that Gary has been copying the japanese.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Well my engine runs a 8.5 CR :smokin: 
It also runs at 2.5 bar boost  
All the way to 9500 revs  
Autronic ecu with lots and lots of ign advance  
Built by R.B Motorsport  
Mapped by Mark Shead 

See if there done right they dont go bang      

YES IT RUNS ON RACE FUEL 
THAT IS THE PRICE YOU HAVE TO PAY IF YOU WANT WIN

Mike i think the sig below says it all  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm builting an RB30 with a comp ratio of 7.5-1 built to run 1.5bar boost. When its done and dyno'd I'll post up my results. If others do similar at least people will see roughly what works and what doesn't. I'm not in speccing the engine myself, I'm taking advise from the engine builder.
I think it sucks all these people saying what CR works and what doesn't. It's all about what you want and how you it to drive.

It's like people saying a T51r is laggy as hell, well drive it like you drive a V-TEC then and there's no problem. If thats what you need to do, do it.
Why a RB30 then you might ask? Well, cos I fancy one, they seem like a good conversion, more torque, less revs. I don't know all about CR ratio's, but if 8.5-1 works on keiths car, then it works. If its too high for my engine, its too high. So what. 

I can't understand what the big deal is, cos its not a big deal.

So lets all agree to disagree and get on with life and enjoy the forum and take your anger out on something else, not keep 'having a pop' at people.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Blue22B said:


> Wow, what an introduction to a forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a bad day at work or something did we ?

I was asking the questions as I was geniunely interested in why this guy thinks his approach is so much better. 

I don't work on these engines ... I don't work on ANY engines ... in-fact I don't work on cars at all .... so I use this forum as a source of information. If I've mis-understood a concept, then fair enough ... I'm big enough to hold my hand up and admit it.

I'd still rather see the results of these cars do the talking ... instead of the owners / friends of the owners coming on here and mouthing off.


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Daz,
Just because I don't go "Baaaaaa", doesn't mean I have any less of a right to post here than anyone else  .

Regarding the comment about why the Japanese tuners run high comp - it's because THEY can get away with it, due to the fact that their top available fuel off the fore-court is 102RON. WE cannot, as ours is 98RON (Optimax) or 97RON for everything else.

Keith's car is okay, he can run high comp AND big boost, as he is happy to run it purely on "rocket fuel" (and he has had it properly mapped by someone who actually knows what they're doing and isn't just tweaking Japanese maps ), and any others that want to do that, it is fine - you can then have the best of booth worlds. Unfortunately, unless you are prepared to make such a compromise on your own cars, then IMO (which I believe I am entitled to express  ), high compression is NOT the way to go in this country for our pump fuel .


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mike Rainbird said:


> Daz,
> Just because I don't go "Baaaaaa", doesn't mean I have any less of a right to post here than anyone else  .


Mike,
Please don't forget you're a guest here, you should try not to upset the locals, deliberately.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank f*ck I own a rotary  Compression is always comparitively low! Just need bigger ports, bigger turbo and your away!


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

If you call giving my perspective on the Skyline tuning scene upsetting the [League of Gentleman mode]"locals"[/League of Gentleman mode], then I do apologise .

We all have our preferred tuners / ways, but every now and again, it doesn't hurt to think outside the box (does it Ste...., er I mean Blue22B  ) .

Having access to the maps done by one of the so-called "top" tuners, I was shocked and dismayed at how little was actually adjusted, so I'm not just speaking from hear-say .


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mike Rainbird said:


> Daz,
> Just because I don't go "Baaaaaa", doesn't mean I have any less of a right to post here than anyone else  .


No prroblem with you posting here Mike ... just don't see the need for you to come on here all guns blazing and [email protected] everyone off for how they choose to tune their own cars....and [email protected] the tuners off when you haven't built a skyline that's given better results.

Re: Jap tuners ... fair enough.

We'll just have to see how well this Skyline you know of works out - i'm sure there will be people keeping an eye out.

:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Mike Rainbird said:


> If you call giving my perspective on the Skyline tuning scene upsetting the [League of Gentleman mode]"locals"[/League of Gentleman mode], then I do apologise .
> 
> We all have our preferred tuners / ways, but every now and again, it doesn't hurt to think outside the box (does it Ste...., er I mean Blue22B  ) .
> 
> Having access to the maps done by one of the so-called "top" tuners, I was shocked and dismayed at how little was actually adjusted, so I'm not just speaking from hear-say .


As everyone seems to be exercising their right to an opinion, here is mine...

The map(s) you have seen can't be one of our maps, as every single car is mapped from scratch, and I would be 99.9% sure that Gary (GT-ART) also maps from scratch. If you viewed an FCon S or SZ map, you'd find very little changes as the majority is controlled by the standard ECU on a car of that spec, the SZ is merely used for trim-tuning to suit any small modifications, this tends to be the furthest we push Fcon S/SZ.

V-Pro units, PowerFC's (L and D-Jetro) etc are all custom suited to each and every car. In my opinion generic mapping is a hang-over of the Cosworth era and not something that ever really produced good results even back then (as I was working for the Willhire winning 3-Door Cosworth team at the time), as the Cosworth clan these days are finding more power than ever before by using Dynamometers and custom-mapped engine management systems. And good on them, the figures gained these days are impressive.

My V-Pro units are ALL mapped from scratch, and as I have no access to any Japanese maps what so ever (which would be interesting to see actually) there is no copy-work taking place in this Dyno Cell, and as mentioned above, I would consider it highly-unlikely that Gary works in that way either.

I would be interested to know who's maps you have seen, and from what management systems, feel free to PM.

dan0h.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*money can`t buy you everything.......*

There is no substitute for class is there?? The Ford boys finally win some sort of event against a Skyline and they are all over the GTR forum telling people how to do this and that better than our resident experts.
Keiths signature says all that needs to be said, no point bickering over who is right and wrong over CR`s. 
I don`t think you will have found many genuine Skyline enthusiasts all over the performance ford forums after the whuppings you have had at all the TOTB`s so grow up! Mind you, thats maybe why we have so much excitement from you boys now i suppose. When you get beaten with such monotonous regularity then why not shout from the roof tops when you finally acheive something.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Jason abz said:


> The Ford boys finally win some sort of event against a Skyline and they are all over the GTR forum telling people how to do this and that better than our resident experts.


Just what I was thinking, it's a bit like the f**king English still going on about the world cup in 1966  one win, come on big deal. Let see whats happens at TOTB then we will see who gives out the advice.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Mike Rainbird said:


> Jase,
> Because they're too big and heavy for what I want a car for (track days) . The engine and gearbox alone weigh 800kg .


Don't you just love statements of un-exagerated facts 

When will people learn that torque and power are directly related. The RB26 is a short stroke engine, best at high revs. We all know that they produce massive amount of power at high(ish) revs, so why concern yourself over higher torque figures at low RPM, which tails off sharply, giving lower high RPM/overall power?

And why compare a low revving 4 cylinder Ford engine with an RB, when the two are clearly way different?

Tuners generally tune to get the best out of each type of engine they apply themselves to. We know what works on RB engines, regardless of what fuel is used.


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Cossies came 1st and 4th in time Attack   (Mike Rainbirds was not far behind too IIRC and he had the 2nd least powerful car in the finals!)
> 
> Regarding the winning cossie. It came on a trailer, and? Almost all the top cars did
> What cracked me up was its a proper crappy old 80s stylee RS500 setup, 540bhp at most and laggy as ****, and still won!
> ...



How Sad you lot are banning SteveN for 2 weeks 

Come on Guys no need to ban him it's just abit of banter 

we all love cars no matter how much we spend on them just because you lose it's not the end of the world 

how many times has the cossie lost invents loads of times you don't see us banning the none Ford owners went the come on to our site giving it the large ... .So childish i can't get my breath and you can Ban me if you wish . i couldn't give a filddles **** , sorry but i think you lot are out of order   

look when Rocket Ron ****ed on everything At totb we all prised him and gave him credit even i made a post on here congrat you lot 

it's only an event don't take it so serious 

Marco


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Marco - I don't think it was the above post that got Steve banned .... it was his comments regarding Harry.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

You can all bang on all day long about what does and doesn't work. I don't care if a low comp is the way to go in a cosworth engine, it is an ENTIRELY different engine design to an RB. Loads of you claim to have "read" this or "heard" that. 

I've built more RB's than you lot could shake a shitty stick at. I've tried high and low CR's and just about every variation inbetween. I don't copy everything the jap's turn out. But I am clever enough to realise that some of them know their onions, and have been working on RB's a lot longer than me. (and with a **** sight bigger budget). I know what does and doesn't work through my OWN EXPERIENCE. And that is how we build reliable cars for our customers.

If someone builds a low CR motor that works well then I will happily pick their brains to pieces to found what they did different to me, and what I can learn from it. But i won't be holding my breath.

And please don't somebody start going on about low CR motor's used in endurance racing, those types of engines have no use in the kind of applications that we are on about.

P.S. Why has StevN been barred !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He clearly wasn't having a pop, and even if he was so what??? Enough people round here take the **** all day long without anything happening. Or is it soemthing to do with the "in" crowd ?????????????????????????????


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

Daz said:


> Marco - I don't think it was the above post that got Steve banned .... it was his comments regarding Harry.


Daz 

I didn't know ,sorry 

Marco


----------



## Blue22B (Jun 30, 2005)

Cord makes a lot of sence, of course its not all cut, dried, and correct, but his points are as valid as anyone who is on the "lower compression" side.



Cord said:


> P.S. Why has StevN been barred !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He clearly wasn't having a pop, and even if he was so what??? Enough people round here take the **** all day long without anything happening. Or is it soemthing to do with the "in" crowd ?????????????????????????????


Pathetic isnt it


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Both of the GTR01 & Blue22B accounts have been banned. I'd like to draw your attention to the Forum Rules, as agreed and accepted when registering an account here.



> If you have been previously banned from this forum and are registering under a new alias, then you are admitting liability to breaking forum rules and accept the payment of a £5000.00 fine. This payment covers any additional administration work required from the forum administrations and moderators.
> 
> GT-R Register Bulletin Board staff reserve the right to sue forum abusers if found in continuous contempt of GT-R Register Bulletin Board rules.



Cord,
Our decision is final, don't be insulting.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

This forum just gets worse every day

Keith


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

keith said:


> This forum just gets worse every day
> 
> Keith



Tell me what the problems are mate and I'll fix it best I can.
We're currently discussing the Steve situation.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

> Quote:
> If you have been previously banned from this forum and are registering under a new alias, then you are admitting liability to breaking forum rules and accept the payment of a £5000.00 fine. This payment covers any additional administration work required from the forum administrations and moderators.
> 
> GT-R Register Bulletin Board staff reserve the right to sue forum abusers if found in continuous contempt of GT-R Register Bulletin Board rules.


harsh. 

as a side note though, that looks like a penalty clause to me and wouldnt stand up in court if you ever did try to make a claim.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for supporting the endeavours of the forum 
I've had legal counsel on this.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I do support what you guys do and I think you all do a good job.

I didnt disagree with the fact you banned steve or anything like that and was surprised you let the alias posts go on so long.

I just think that clause is quite harsh - which it is - but I understand why you would put it in.

no offense / disrespect intended. I like this forum and its these contraversal threads that unfortunatly give the most enjoyment


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Mods don't take this the wrong way.....but last year there was a guy who had an accident in his R32 at Japfest & is well known on this board, from what i remember all sorts of comments were made about his accident, some were unkind but no one got banned from making those comments.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

soggy said:


> Mods don't take this the wrong way.....but last year there was a guy who had an accident in his R32 at Japfest & is well known on this board, from what i remember all sorts of comments were made about his accident, some were unkind but no one got banned from making those comments.


Thats true. But it's only a two week ban, its not the end of the world and maybe they are trying to make a point. I personally dont think he needed banning but thats not my decission.

Ant.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Couldn't agree with you more.
Truth of it is, that clause isn't for people like Steve. It's mainly for people who choose to use the forum for purposes of spam and commercial gain.
That's all really - a neccessary evil 



gtr mart said:


> I do support what you guys do and I think you all do a good job.
> 
> I didnt disagree with the fact you banned steve or anything like that and was surprised you let the alias posts go on so long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I must have missed that - can you dig it up again?



soggy said:


> Mods don't take this the wrong way.....but last year there was a guy who had an accident in his R32 at Japfest & is well known on this board, from what i remember all sorts of comments were made about his accident, some were unkind but no one got banned from making those comments.


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> I must have missed that - can you dig it up again?



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=23040&highlight=japfest

The above is the thread i was refering to Cem, however upon reading it again, I must apologise as there are no negative comments made towards Mick in that thread. I remember at the time it was pasted over a few different forums so I probably got mixed up on what was read & where  .
I bet you checked it out first though, so you would make me search for it, read it and then grovel   .


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

soggy said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=23040&highlight=japfest
> 
> The above is the thread i was refering to Cem, however upon reading it again, I must apologise as there are no negative comments made towards Mick in that thread. I remember at the time it was pasted over a few different forums so I probably got mixed up on what was read & where  .
> I bet you checked it out first though, so you would make me search for it, read it and then grovel   .


lmao - no mate, I got a job to do 
This forum thing - it's just something that happens in my life


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I hate reading negative comments about this forum. Not because we're the best, but there's a lot of people who put a lot of time into it. If there's any area we aren't successful in, then it's good to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

A few comments:

SteveN is continually slagged on here, with some comments being quite personal. I've never seen him crying about it or other people being banned for it...

Andy, you suggest that the only reason Steve is on here is to and glean information. Surely the only reason you're here is for personal financial gain? Personally I think the both of you are highly opinionated and often provoke extremely interesting/controvercial threads - so you both make valuable contributions in my opinion.

I've never seen Steve take personal delight in anyone's misfortune and I think his comment about Harry was taken totally the wrong way.

Steve is building a Skyline and using methods which are new/alien to many users on here - myself included. Am I the only one who is looking forward to seeing how it turns out? Good or bad? If it works well I'm sure he'll be more than happy to share information to anyone who will listen.

Yes Steve is a Ford fan, but he's building a crazy Skyline! Surely that makes him a Skyline fan too?!

Just think yourselves lucky you haven't got to sit in the same office as him barking on about his R32 all day!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Renton, 

From my perspective Steve has loads to add, and has added, a huge amount to this forum. IMHO almost 100% of his posts are straight down the line, factual, informed posts. He clearly has a huge amount of knowledge about engines/turbo's and how they are applied in the real world; by that I mean across the globe. 

I personally took exception to his ‘you lot have more money that sense’ attitude which has been echoed in many of his post. It’s all very well to have ‘a been there done that’ perspective, but with nothing to show for it he is blowing poorly intercool’ed hot air . From my perspective, I have a totally reliable hot R34 that has cost me less that 10k to build and run for many events. Poof in the pudding. Maybe he just rubs me up the wrong way but I’m a big boy and it matters not. I can make my own call.

I perceived his comment about Harry’s misfortune as a dig, pure and simple. In the grand scheme of things it’s no big deal. Worthy of a ban? IMHO no. Worthy of an apology to Harry? Absolutely! 

Just my evenings worth!

Let the fella speak for himself, bring him back.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I had a bit of a ding dong with Steve when I first came on here but we resolved it though PM's + we both have had Cossies in the past .To be honest I know bugger all about engines compared to some of you guys but at the end of the day I'm not a moderator and you have a job to do and it wont please everyone all of the time whatever is done .I'm sure Steve will take his medicene and be back


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I am not his biggest fan but on a technical front SteveN contributes more to this forum than most. He is outspoken, arrogant and shouts the odds because 9 times out of 10 he appears to know what he is talking about - I don't, so it's all blurb to me - but when proven wrong he is big enough to hold his hands up.

I know Harry and saw his car at Abbey last week. It's a mess. SteveN's comment may have been taken out of context but I would have been hacked off if a comment like that had been made when I wrote my car off. Joke or not.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Being a moderator on another forum - I know the job you guys do is hard and you are damned if you do and damned if you don't. As a mod I try not to take members comments too personally but it's very hard sometimes!! You're doing a great job so smile everybody  

As for banning SteveN did Harry take offence? Anyone else's opinion is just noise IMHO, the point is did the guy in question get upset - if he did then the ban is justified, if he's not bothered then...well then why perhaps should we be.

Cheers all and support the forum - you'd miss it if it wasn't here!
T


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

If anyone got a 5K fine of this forum i think it would ruin it for life, if some one else got one i dont think id ever post again. I know its not on the cards right now but you know wat i mean.

I hate the way everyone has a go; saying things like 'go to a diferent forum if you dont like it here' when simply its that person that doesnt understand whats being said, i personally have no understanding of compression ratio's but explantations on here have made me very intrested in the idea, and wil be keenly following the sucess/failure of what happens. At the end of theday alot of people are going to b proved wrong.

Cord, you said you've built a low comp engine... how did it go?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Haribo said:


> If anyone got a 5K fine of this forum i think it would ruin it for life, if some one else got one i dont think id ever post again. I know its not on the cards right now but you know wat i mean.


So if someone posted spam child porn on this forum, got banned, re-registered, got a £5000 fine, you wouldn't post again?

Cem


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

obviously i would, but if a regular contibutor did then i wouldnt, but i know thats why its there, i think next time i join a forum im goin to actually read the contract thing first lol.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*When*

I crashed my car at Jap Fest the only reason i had the will to rebuild it was the people from here. Not one bad word was said!!  

It was the kind comments from everyone that made me get it back on the road ASAP. :smokin: 

Harry if you still want that bonnet it is yours.  

Why don't we all just chill out and think more about TOTB4  or something like that  

Well thats my rant over! time for a Stella i think.  

Mick


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

m6beg said:


> I crashed my car at Jap Fest the only reason i had the will to rebuild it was the people from here. Not one bad word was said!!
> 
> It was the kind comments from everyone that made me get it back on the road ASAP. :smokin:
> 
> ...


well said mick and i beat u to it i got a nice cold one here


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Steven*

What i meant was  The fourth one    

Mick


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

u win am on my 2nd haha


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Harry if you still want that bonnet it is yours.


Cheers mate, get my act together soon



tonigmr2 said:


> As for banning SteveN did Harry take offence? Anyone else's opinion is just noise IMHO, the point is did the guy in question get upset


no, takes a bit more than that to upset me


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

JasonO said:


> Cord,
> Our decision is final, don't be insulting.


Wasn't aware that i was????????????????????

And I'm confused, has SteveN been posting under a differnt name or summat???


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Haribo said:


> Cord, you said you've built a low comp engine... how did it go?


It was quickly put back to a more normal CR!!! To be honest we didn't spend to long trying to get the most out of it. Inital runs showed it took a long time to build boost, and when it did it wouldn't take any more boost or perform any better than a higher CR.

Rod has also spent some time scratching heads jointly with Ron at RK, who built a low CR motor for his car. He spent a great deal of time trying various things to get this motor to work well. But in the end (like our own brief effort) the benefits never even came close to outwaying the down sides.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Cord said:


> And I'm confused, has SteveN been posting under a differnt name or summat???


Cord 

Did you not see the clues  



Mike Rainbird said:


> Ste..., er I mean GTR01 ,
> Going by the criticisms of my low comp post, obviously not .





Peter said:


> Ste.... err GTR01, I'm watching you....


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

All from associated IP's too.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

You internet tracking super sleuth you !!!


pmsl


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

So is SteveN still banned then  

Glen


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

what happened f1 racer nicolas kieasa??? did he come and take part?


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> So is SteveN still banned then
> 
> Glen



Check out stavros, two week ban must be up by now?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> what happened f1 racer nicolas kieasa??? did he come and take part?


No he had commitments that would have meant a 900 mile drive on the friday evening and then a 1000 mile drive afterwards. We had a chat and agreed that it would be a bit tiring and dangerous  .

Glen
ps. Stavros


----------

